# Modem/computer frequently need to be reset.



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't know exactly what the problem is, but after a while when I'm not at the computer I can't connect to the internet. The laptop that uses my wireless router is able to make a connection, but the computer that is directly connected to my modem needs to be restarted frequently.

This makes me think there's something wrong with the computer connected to the modem rather than the modem itself. Anyone have any ideas what's going on?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When the machine is connected, and again when it's not, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jonathan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : router

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : router
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-B7-16-53
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 04, 2007 10:11:03 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 05, 2007 10:11:03 AM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about one when it's not connected?


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry, I just quickly posted that. When I tried to connect this morning there was no connection. I don't see anything different:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jon>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jonathan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : router

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : router
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-B7-16-53
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 05, 2007 10:11:03 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 06, 2007 10:11:03 AM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's somewhat curious, since it appears to be connected.

What do you do to get it reconnected?

BTW, have you tried a new port on the router, as well as a new cable?


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

The computers that wirelessly connect through the router work fine, even when the main computer can't connect to the internet.

The only thing I can figure out to get the connection working again is to restart the computer. There's probably a better way, but I'm not aware of it.

I forgot to tell you that I recently reinstalled windows since I was unable to boot up my pc for a while. Before I reinstalled this problem didn't occur, so could that have something to do with it?

I don't know what a new port would do since the connection was working perfectly before.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I wasn't in the possession of the fact that you did a new install before. 

Have you looked into updating the NIC drivers?


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

I updated to the drivers that were on my dell disk, which were the ones I were using before the reinstall. I can't find what drivers I would need otherwise because even though I know I have an Intel pro/100 ve, I can't find where the exact part number is.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Go to Windows Update, choose Custom, look for hardware updates for the NIC and install them.

JamesO


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

Okay, did that, but there are no new drivers that windows update lists.


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

Okay, I think the problem has something to do with AOL, but don't know what exactly. I never use aol since I have firefox, but just successfully tried logging on to aol after I couldn't log on to firefox. Any setting I can change to have aol always on or something?


----------



## jnhay (Jul 16, 2005)

No one? I'm still having the problem. Might it be my firewall for some reason (even though I think a dialog box should pop up if it were the problem)?


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

Is your computer connected to a router or a modem? if it connected into your wireless router and its not working right then connect your laptop to the router also see how things work out wired, also use a new ethernet cable to prevent the same issue. 

if your laptop works fine then your router is ok and your modem shouldnt be an issue. 

also try to boot your computer into safe mode with networking and check if that resolves the issue. 
-press F8 as soon as your computer starts up every second. until you get to a command screen, select safe mode with networking. 

this will prove if its a driver or software related issue.
hope this helps and let me knwo your results.


----------

